# Best Preservation Compaines to work for?



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

Let me start by introducing myself... My name is Donny Moore Owner of Affordable Lawn Care. I have been doing Preservation work for about 8 years with a local broker who receives property from FreedieMac and FannieMae. I am experienced in Initial Secures, Routine lawn, Routine Cleanings, Inspections, Winterization, Boardings, Trash-Outs etc....
I am now working with a few compaines and just yesterday with Safeguard. I also have done 2 inspections for A + REO (Linda) in the NC Mountain area last month. I am busting but and would like to merge into the field of getting the Contracts directly from the bank and covering my local area of about 125 mile radius to start with but am not sure what to do beyond working for the middle men in the REO field.

Does anyone have a list of the BEST Preservation Compaines to work for that pay the most for services such as the Routine Lawn etc....I live in the Mountains of North Carolina if this can narrow it down some..

Thanks for all advise!
Donny


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Moonshiners REO.

Otherwise don't know any "good" ones.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

Donnie, serious questions deserve serious answers. It has been my experience that banks rarely deal directly with PP contractors. Your best bet is to go through real estate REO agents/brokers. They're generally easiest to work with and you get paid faster. 

You can read here about the horror stories most of us have working with national companies. Just this afternoon, I had a broker tell me that a servicer they're working with has grass cutting guidelines for $40/month for two cuts. I told them I don't know any lawn guys that will even take the mower off the truck for less than $30 per cut. No doubt, this was a national collecting $100+ and trying to get some sucker to do all the work for $40. No thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

Are you saying that my answer wasn't serious?:drink::laughing:

AffordablePS if you get this we wish you to be safe during the Hurricane and hope all well. 1 of our crews leaves Sunday for Tent City....


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

AffordablePS said:


> Let me start by introducing myself... My name is Donny Moore Owner of Affordable Lawn Care. I have been doing Preservation work for about 8 years with a local broker who receives property from FreedieMac and FannieMae. I am experienced in Initial Secures, Routine lawn, Routine Cleanings, Inspections, Winterization, Boardings, Trash-Outs etc....
> I am now working with a few compaines and just yesterday with Safeguard. I also have done 2 inspections for A + REO (Linda) in the NC Mountain area last month. I am busting but and would like to merge into the field of getting the Contracts directly from the bank and covering my local area of about 125 mile radius to start with but am not sure what to do beyond working for the middle men in the REO field.
> 
> Does anyone have a list of the BEST Preservation Compaines to work for that pay the most for services such as the Routine Lawn etc....I live in the Mountains of North Carolina if this can narrow it down some..
> ...


I am in East TN; Knoxville to give you a rough area although I am a bit outside and heading towards Cherokee Dam. A2Z Field Services is the HUD M&M provider for NC and we work for them. Damn good pay on a 30 day cycle. Always on time, never any major issues and virtually paperless. I pm'd you my number. Give me a holler as I know they are looking for folks in NC *all* the time. We also have some work there every now and then for Regions and US Bank and may be interested in farming some of it out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Curb Appeal REO said:


> Donnie, serious questions deserve serious answers. It has been my experience that banks rarely deal directly with PP contractors. Your best bet is to go through real estate REO agents/brokers. They're generally easiest to work with and you get paid faster.
> 
> You can read here about the horror stories most of us have working with national companies. Just this afternoon, I had a broker tell me that a servicer they're working with has grass cutting guidelines for $40/month for two cuts. I told them I don't know any lawn guys that will even take the mower off the truck for less than $30 per cut. No doubt, this was a national collecting $100+ and trying to get some sucker to do all the work for $40. No thanks.


Ditto. We actually discussed terms with BofA and it was a nightmare! Check out the HUD M&M contract: http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/HUD?src=/program_offices/cpo/contract/mnm/current/contract

The only reason we do some work directly with financial institutions is that I code all our systems (Linux/Apache) and thus the IT infrastructure makes life smooth and paperless. Being ex-military, I am pretty much at ease (no pun intended) when I interact with the brass. For the common man, though, the best bet is to hire on with a Tier I M&M provider or drum up REO/PP through real estate outfits.

My two cents.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FCPDIA said:


> Ditto. We actually discussed terms with BofA and it was a nightmare! Check out the HUD M&M contract: http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/HUD?src=/program_offices/cpo/contract/mnm/current/contract
> 
> The only reason we do some work directly with financial institutions is that I code all our systems (Linux/Apache) and thus the IT infrastructure makes life smooth and paperless. Being ex-military, I am pretty much at ease (no pun intended) when I interact with the brass. For the common man, though, the best bet is to hire on with a Tier I M&M provider or drum up REO/PP through real estate outfits.
> 
> My two cents.


Excellent advice!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

FCPDIA said:


> Ditto. We actually discussed terms with BofA and it was a nightmare!








I thought MCS had taken over most/all of the BOA work??????????
Or didn't that fall into place?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I thought MCS had taken over most/all of the BOA work??????????
> Or didn't that fall into place?


They didn't. They have a majority of the Pp work but not all REO. The MCS vendors in AZ suck so bad. I do around 15 REO initial secures a week and 5 Ppo initial secures. Plus a ton of recurring work.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

BPWY said:


> I thought MCS had taken over most/all of the BOA work??????????
> Or didn't that fall into place?


Anyone can submit a contractor's pack to whomever they want. The issue is finding the right person to speak with. I'll dig around and find BofA's point of contact if you want. 

What I was driving at about BofA when we tested the waters with them was that I judge an outfit by its IT. BofA, like almost ALL financial institutions and HUD M&M awardees all use a Windows based server. This requires any OS linking w/them to be Windows based as well. Any smartphone uses a Linux based platform/OS. It's an addiction that makes life REALLY suck for folks like me who want to be paperless and submit from the site. 

They stay drunk on Windows to power their ActiveX portal to up/download the photos. Heck, ActiveX has been antiquated for 15 years not to mention Windows begs invitation to be hacked and crash. Linux (Android, iPhone, etc.) is virtually IMPOSSIBLE to hack/catch a virus. No firewall, no antivirus software AND it is FREE! That is why all modern outfits and companies use Linux based (like Ubuntu) platforms/OS. This link is an example of what we do using Linux as opposed to Windows: https://offgridops.org/foreclosurepedia/tiki-index.php. It is the front end of our site which we use to communicate with the financial institution's servers.

So, anyway, they wanted a crapload of info sent to them and the first thing I asked was do I have to waive lien (not that you can even waive your rights to place liens; however, it gives a touchstone to the folks on the other end) and they said yes. I then asked how far out they were on pay and they said 90 - 180 days. I knew all this as I do orders for another REO that funnels BoA orders to me. I just wanted to see if they would lie. 

They are a REAL mess. You gotta email pix of the property and wait on site to get permission to even carry out a lock change! The call center they have is slow and half the time you can't understand them. Thank G-d I speak spanish! 

Their server is a nightmare too. They have you resubmit half a dozen times in hopes the deadline will be missed and then refuse to pay due to that.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

FCPDIA said:


> I then asked how far out they were on pay and they said 90 - 180 days. I knew all this as I do orders for another REO that funnels BoA orders to me. I just wanted to see if they would lie.
> 
> They are a REAL mess. You gotta email pix of the property and wait on site to get permission to even carry out a lock change! The call center they have is slow and half the time you can't understand them. Thank G-d I speak spanish!
> 
> Their server is a nightmare too. They have you resubmit half a dozen times in hopes the deadline will be missed and then refuse to pay due to that.








I've always heard until now that they pay within 3 weeks.



And the call in center............... I'm so damn glad that I'm virtually out of P&P.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

BPWY said:


> I've always heard until now that they pay within 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> And the call in center............... I'm so damn glad that I'm virtually out of P&P.



Nope, not if you are doing business directly with them. Albeit, some jobs pay quickly; however, the larger payouts may tote for as long as six months. To understand the set up you need to understand the structure. You don't do any work for BofA, you actually work for Bank of America Field Services (See: https://fieldservices.bankofamerica...O01VN001F_fieldservices_vendormanagement-_-NA). I won't bore you with all the reasons why the substructure exists, but before BACFS pays, BoA has to approve. Obviously, it makes sense to tote the larger of payments longer for the bottom line.

Then, you get into the email tag. Each photo has to be from the same angle, etc. At any step (and they ALWAYS do this) they will kick either an inquiry or a kick out which tolls the clock on pay and resets the clock. Then, they have what is called the kickback scheme. Miss a deadline, even if it is due to them, and you lost the money. 

For what is *REALLY* going on, read this article: http://www.wfaa.com/news/investigates/investigates-96773444.html. Here, the world's largest financial institution screws up and instead of doing the right thing, they screw the contractors!

If you want to know the whole background on BoA, you can view it on my site: http://offgridops.org/foreclosurepedia/index.php/Bank_of_America.

Now, the way we make sure we don't get screwed is I maintain a mirror server of *ALL* companies we deal with. I coded up a platform identical to Wikipedia. This is an example of one of the HUD properties we deal with: http://offgridops.org/foreclosurepedia/index.php/1

Edit: Replaced with a BS link due to BPWYs concern over key codes being released.

I am going to start a thread on how I did the coding and give the software away free as I feel it is important for all of us on here to help each other in any way we can. G-d knows the financial cabals are doing the same thing except they are doing their best to screw each and all!

In the meantime, if anyone reading this has any questions about BofA (or any other financial institution) feel free to post them and I will relate how we have dealt with them and what the process is. For those who are interested in the wiki platform PM me for an immediate response and if you would like to speak via phone feel free to leave a number and I will do my best to walk you through it all.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Putting up the property address and key code on your public links is not a good idea!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

BPWY said:


> Putting up the property address and key code on your public links is not a good idea!


I'll remove it, but all the info is actually available at hudhomestore.gov short of the key code. You can pull the 481 #, the address, the 360 views, etc. as all this information is available to the public. No real secret. In all actuality most of the Tier I outfits require a portfolio before they deal with you anyway. The vast majority of work one deals with in HUD M&M and when you deal _directly_ with financial institutions (as opposed to being a sub to a subcontractor) is not covered under any type of proprietary agreement short of their forms, damage assessments, pending sales, etc.

Here is an example: http://www.hudhomestore.com/HUD/Pro...ame=SCASENUMBER&OrderbyValue=ASC&sPageSize=10


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

WOW... Thanks a bunch guys!!! I am currently working with Cityside, Safeguard, A+, HMBI, and CFPS...I just want to make the most cause I feel we provide suprior work and are not paid near what we give to these companies then to hear the money they put in there pockets when we are the ones out there sweetin are ^&*% off.....I get the least with Safeguard but hands down have the most weekly lawns.. The Weekly Check will be nice..I used to do a ton of work for the local FannieMae/FreedieMac Broker in our town but since he is now required to use a PP Company he can only give me stuff that the company does not provide like plumbing jobs....

FCPDIA I will give you a ring and maybe you can help hook me up...

I was told by the property Manager with HMBI that since last Novemeber they only get 1/5th of the lawns they had from HUD but she did provide me with the names that cover the other parts and A2Z was one....How do they Pay?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

AffordablePS said:


> WOW... Thanks a bunch guys!!! I am currently working with Cityside, Safeguard, A+, HMBI, and CFPS...I just want to make the most cause I feel we provide suprior work and are not paid near what we give to these companies then to hear the money they put in there pockets when we are the ones out there sweetin are ^&*% off.....I get the least with Safeguard but hands down have the most weekly lawns.. The Weekly Check will be nice..I used to do a ton of work for the local FannieMae/FreedieMac Broker in our town but since he is now required to use a PP Company he can only give me stuff that the company does not provide like plumbing jobs....
> 
> FCPDIA I will give you a ring and maybe you can help hook me up...
> 
> I was told by the property Manager with HMBI that since last Novemeber they only get 1/5th of the lawns they had from HUD but she did provide me with the names that cover the other parts and A2Z was one....How do they Pay?


I can say nothing but good about A2Z. Don't get me wrong, there is always some minor BS over trivial stuff; however, the pay is always on time! Every 30 days. What I mean is that the the invoice week is Sunday - Saturday. So, say I do a job and it is invoiced on 01JUL11 then my check will be here on or about 07AUG11.

They are pretty well organized. EVERYTHING is paperless! Their only shortcoming is that their server is Windows based and dependent upon ActiveX. What that means is that for certain aspects of the work a smartphone won't do it all. A windows based laptop will though! All the main orders (BWM/BWI,etc.) come out twice a month on a set date and due in five (05) days. The INIT INSP and INIT SVC issue all the time as do any special orders.

Yeah, feel free to give me a ring. Anything I can do to get you on I will as someone went to bat for me and I feel it's the right thing to do: passing the good karma along.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

FCPDIA said:


> I'll remove it, but all the info is actually available at hudhomestore.gov short of the key code. You can pull the 481 #, the address, the 360 views, etc. as all this information is available to the public. No real secret. In all actuality most of the Tier I outfits require a portfolio before they deal with you anyway. The vast majority of work one deals with in HUD M&M and when you deal _directly_ with financial institutions (as opposed to being a sub to a subcontractor) is not covered under any type of proprietary agreement short of their forms, damage assessments, pending sales, etc.
> 
> Here is an example: http://www.hudhomestore.com/HUD/Pro...ame=SCASENUMBER&OrderbyValue=ASC&sPageSize=10







Yeah I realize the address isn't a secret, but the keycode with the address was what I was getting at.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

The company I've done work for only wants to pay $25 I think I'm done with them. I am on here to learn how to be more firm with pricing as I am new to the field. On top of that I have to do my own invoicing, scan work orders, organize pics and send all three in a separate email. It was taking over my life!


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

Gary, I sent you a PM...


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

gary grass said:


> The company I've done work for only wants to pay $25 I think I'm done with them. I am on here to learn how to be more firm with pricing as I am new to the field. On top of that I have to do my own invoicing, scan work orders, organize pics and send all three in a separate email. It was taking over my life!


If you're doing anything other than a QC Inspection, that is madness! A QC has 7 photos BTW. AMS has pricing in that area; they require mows, cleans, and photos of all plus uploading them and the forms along with that.

If you PM me I will shoot you the direct contacts to the HUD MM for your area. If you're near me I can probably give you some fairly decent REO contacts for work as we are swamped with orders.

At the end of the day, if you're gonna be successful and truly be a business, you time is worth about $85/hr. That includes windshield time and covers a $10/hr laborer.

We have a wiki (picture Wikipedia except all it's for is property preservation) that might help you out. It's free and user contributed. PM me an email and I'll send you a login. 

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

*question*

Do any of you know if A2Z covers the state of Alabama. We currently do work for a national company as well but are looking to expand and I have read nothing but good things about A2Z and was just wondering if they have work in Alabama.

Thank you


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BServices said:


> Do any of you know if A2Z covers the state of Alabama. We currently do work for a national company as well but are looking to expand and I have read nothing but good things about A2Z and was just wondering if they have work in Alabama.
> 
> Thank you


Check a HuD servicing list. One of the members here posted it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

FCPDIA said:


> If you're doing anything other than a QC Inspection, that is madness! A QC has 7 photos BTW. AMS has pricing in that area; they require mows, cleans, and photos of all plus uploading them and the forms along with that.
> 
> If you PM me I will shoot you the direct contacts to the HUD MM for your area. If you're near me I can probably give you some fairly decent REO contacts for work as we are swamped with orders.
> 
> ...




Hi, I was wondering if I could pm you as well for the wiki  

Thanks,
Jackie Hill
APS Field Service (Nashville TN)


----------

